# aus VB einen Teilnehmer in Outlook einladen



## Lünne (24. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich brauche Eure Hilfe bei folgendem Problem:

Ich möchte aus meinem Programm bestimmte Daten nach dem Outlookkalender exportieren, das klappt auch so weit. Nun ich bekomme es nicht hin, das ich auch einen Teilnehmer einladen kann und dieses Nachricht dann verschicken kann.

Hier der Code :


```
Dim objApp As New Outlook.Application
	Dim objItm As Outlook.AppointmentItem
	Dim Item As Object
	Set objItm = objApp.CreateItem(olAppointmentItem)
 
	With objItm
		.Start = CStr(Cal1 + 1) & U1
		.End = CStr(Cal1 + 1) & U2
		.Location = Uname
		.Subject = "Infomartion"
		.Importance = olImportanceHigh
		.Body = "Textbeispiel: "			 
		.Recipients.Add ("vorname@nachname.de")
		.Send
		.Save
 
	End With
```
 
Es wird nun wenn der Code durchlaufen wird eine Information zu Kalender hinzugefügt. Aber leider wird diese Information nicht gesendet.

Hat jemand eine Idee oder kann mir jemand Helfen.

Ich bedanke mich jetzt schon einmal für Eure Mühe.

Gruß

Dirk


----------

